# Stiff Brakes at startup - 1.4 Eco



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Most cars have stiffer brakes right after startup. This is because the vacuum based brake assist isn't a fully sealed system, allowing air to seep in over time. As long as the brakes are normal after one or two pumps I don't worry about this. All my GMs (list below) have exhibited this behavior.


----------



## nbarnhardt76 (Jul 26, 2016)

When I put the car in reverse the car will not stop unless I pump the breaks a couple of times.. Almost hit a car parked on my street...
My thought just doesn't seem right..


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

There was a problem with a vacuum switch on some models that was subject to a recall. If it's not that, then perhaps the vacuum pump has gone bad.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

nbarnhardt76 said:


> When I put the car in reverse the car will not stop unless I pump the breaks a couple of times.. Almost hit a car parked on my street...
> My thought just doesn't seem right..


I'd say there may be a problem with the switch that turns on the vacuum brake assist. This switch should be active as soon as the car starts.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Before you do purchase the CRUZE why not have it checked out by a Certified G.M. Dealer. Also you can have them check for any recalls or TSBs that might apply. You can also check for any recalls online as well at https://my.gm.com/recalls


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Replace the vacuum pump microswitch.

There was a recall on the automatics for it, but never the manuals. It goes bad there too.


----------



## nbarnhardt76 (Jul 26, 2016)

I decided on not buying the Cruze.. I will look for a different one!  THANK YOU ALL!!


----------

